# questions on selling specialty woods



## southsoundtree (Jul 27, 2009)

I would like to start selling some of the specialty woods that I cut. For example, right now I have a bunch of english holly logs, freshly cut. I am not sure how to market them or charge for them. So far, I have listed on the Olympia, WA Craigslist and had an inquiry from the east coast, of all places it couldn't get much further away. I would need to ship it to him, sight unseen, only though pictures. He is interested in a 3-4' length for inlays. 

What to ask, pricewise????

What parts are people using for turning english holly, internodal sections/ between branches, with the branches, trunk unions/ crotches? 

I also had a lot of monkey puzzle, which I gave to a friend who is having 4" boards T&G/ planed for panelling in his addition. Sounds like this will be very unique panelling, and beautiful too. 

I have given some away to the local woodturners, but this is extra work for me, and I wouldn't mind some financial compansation in addition to the contacts.


Any thoughts, links, guidelines...?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 28, 2009)

You might try some of the woodworking or woodcarving magazines. They sometimes have adds in the back pages for people who want to sell specialty woods.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 13, 2009)

i do alot of game calls and am always looking for different wood. i would be interested in some ,finances are a little slim now but id like to arrange something. 

might also try a "call" forum, i can give you a good lead,may or maynot pan out . Dave


----------



## Texas Traveler (Sep 3, 2009)

southsoundtree said:


> I would like to start selling some of the specialty woods that I cut. For example, right now I have a bunch of english holly logs, freshly cut. I am not sure how to market them or charge for them. So far, I have listed on the Olympia, WA Craigslist and had an inquiry from the east coast, of all places it couldn't get much further away. I would need to ship it to him, sight unseen, only though pictures. He is interested in a 3-4' length for inlays.
> 
> What to ask, pricewise????
> 
> ...


 I have been buying from different buyers on ebay.
Mainly cury birch as I have a large project in mind.

Ebay would give you a base price to consider.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Sep 3, 2009)

I have sold some turning blanks on ebay that I have milled. I sold some spalted flaming box elder as pen blanks and vase blanks. I also sold some of my highly figured spalted sycamore that I worked up into pen blanks. The box elder was processed green and the sycamore had been air dried for a couple years. I dipped the ends in melted paraffin wax. It was a little work but I averaged over 20 bucks a board foot when the auctions had ended, plus they pay for the shipping. I received excellent feedback from it too! I seem to have misplaced the pics right now, but it all had excellent color and figure. I have watched a lot of blank and turning wood auctions in the past and it must be processed well and very unusual or have some unique figure to fetch the premium prices. do a little research on there and you will see right away what is selling and what is not.


----------

